# كتاب بالعربي عن محركات الديزل...(روابط جديدة)



## نايف علي (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة الأخ وليدينهو على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20940

نظراً لتعطل الروابط السابقة وكثرة الطلب على الكتاب قمت برفع الكتاب من جديد 












الروابط


http://mihd.net/o1im7y
أو
http://mihd.net/lnm81x
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/4968578...___1604___1583___1610___1586___1604_.pdf.html​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ نايف علي .

تحية طيبة .

مبادرة رائعة وانجاز من انجازاتك المثمرة تشكر عليها وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي .


----------



## نايف علي (19 أغسطس 2007)

حياك الله أخي الفاضل أبو أحمد 

وهذا الرابط لمعرفة كيفية التنزيل من الروابط السابقة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57700


----------



## حسنى رمضان (19 أغسطس 2007)

جميل جدا وياريت كتاب زيه عن المولدات


----------



## كريم6230 (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم وجارى التحميل


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (20 أغسطس 2007)

نريد كتب عملية للصيانة ولو انجليزي
مشكور اخي ولا تنسانا...


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## المهندس القدير (23 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود جا رائع يانايف العطاء والخير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثمان (27 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكرا اخي العزيز وشكرا


----------



## مورتي (27 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much for you efforts


----------



## نايف علي (28 أغسطس 2007)

للرفع ....


----------



## امجد-1973 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed_2010 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

thank u much


----------



## هشام101 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصعب حماسة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جرب الوصلة بتاعت الرابيد شير هتلاقيها شغاله وكويسة


----------



## mansaf_ch (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الكتاب ووفقك الله لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## kmbs (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نايف علي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

حياكم الله جميعاً


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونرجو المزيد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااك اللله خيرا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## ali fokaha (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## zikol (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم :75:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (2 يناير 2008)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## كرار العراقي (2 يناير 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مهندس غربة (2 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية ويتقبل الله منك الصالحات اخوكم في الله


----------



## مهندس غربة (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخوكم في الله
مهندس غربة


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## تامر متي (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (7 فبراير 2009)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## محمد مسيس (7 فبراير 2009)

أريد إفادة عن كل ما يتعلق بدروس وتمارين وأمثلة في مجال الصيانة الصناعية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى نايف


----------

